# problem with dometic fridge with autoselect mode



## 116387

We have just taken delivery of our 2008 startrail and have noticed a fault with the auto select mode with the fridge. It works fine when being operated manually on all three settings, however if we have it on the autoselect mode, it will run on 240 when plugged into mains, switching to gas when we unplug the 240 supply, then when we start the engine it does not switch over to 12v but remains on gas. We have tried it having the fridge switched off then starting the engine and selecting the auto mode but it immediately selects and ignights the gas mode which is obviously wrong, it would seem that there is something that is not wired correctly between the 12v and engine possibly, however we have no wiring diagram supplied and cannot check it, no fuses have blown in the main fuse panel, has anyone with electrical experience any ideas - any help would be appreciated - thanks :?:


----------



## MikeCo

Are you leaving the gas turned on when travelling, if you are then it will keep to the gas.


----------



## Spacerunner

It needs to be rectified.

It should switch to 12v when the engine is started, and only change to gas 15 minutes after the engine has been turned off.

The reasoning is that it gives you chance to pull into a filling station, fill up and pull away before there is a naked flame in the vicinity of petrol vapour.

Meanwhile use the fridge on manual to be safe.


----------



## time-traveller

What are you doing messing about with it yourself when it's obviously under guarantee? Apart from that, you could invalidate the warranty altogether if you do something you shouldn't have done in your attempt to put it right and cause damage. Why don't you simply take it back to the dealer?



Spritely said:


> We have just taken delivery of our 2008 startrail and have noticed a fault with the auto select mode with the fridge. It works fine when being operated manually on all three settings, however if we have it on the autoselect mode, it will run on 240 when plugged into mains, switching to gas when we unplug the 240 supply, then when we start the engine it does not switch over to 12v but remains on gas. We have tried it having the fridge switched off then starting the engine and selecting the auto mode but it immediately selects and ignights the gas mode which is obviously wrong, it would seem that there is something that is not wired correctly between the 12v and engine possibly, however we have no wiring diagram supplied and cannot check it, no fuses have blown in the main fuse panel, has anyone with electrical experience any ideas - any help would be appreciated - thanks :?:


----------



## time-traveller

I don't think you're right there. The system is designed specifically for you to leave the gas switched on at all times.



MikeCo said:


> Are you leaving the gas turned on when travelling, if you are then it will keep to the gas.


----------



## pippin

And just how many dealers' service departments are open at the moment?


----------



## time-traveller

Is that relevant, then?



pippin said:


> And just how many dealers' service departments are open at the moment?


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Response*

Sprightly

Have you tried ringing your dealer? Some of the dealers are open between Christmas and the New Year.

If not, we will get back to you in the New Year

Regards

Kath


----------



## carol

When we first got ours we found the same - I contacted them and they explained it could take up to 30 mins - so I have preferred to use it on manual all the time.

carol


----------



## pippin

Well, yes it might be relevant if they are wanting to use their new van over the holidays.


----------



## time-traveller

Quote

It works fine when being operated manually



pippin said:


> Well, yes it might be relevant if they are wanting to use their new van over the holidays.


----------



## pippin

Sorry, I was just trying to be constructive.

Guess it is time to shut up and crawl off into a dark corner.

Some people really p!ss me off!


----------



## time-traveller

Aww - don't do that Pippin
We need you ....



pippin said:


> Sorry, I was just trying to be constructive.
> 
> Guess it is time to shut up and crawl off into a dark corner.
> 
> Some people really p!ss me off!


----------



## UncleNorm

As far as I can tell, the Automatic Energy Selection is just that:

When the fridge is set to _*AUTO*_, it will seek out the energy source in the order... _*MAINS*_, if no mains then _*GAS*_, if it knows the engine is running then *12v*.

During a fuel stop, when the engine stops, the fridge would seek an alternative to the 12v. There is no MAINS, so it will seek out the GAS but the handbook declares a delay of 15 minutes before Sparky starts to work. If the delay might be greater than 15 minutes, it would be wise to switch the fridge off!! But I would still leave the gas cylinder turned ON.

So I'm with Time-Traveller who said...



> I don't think you're right there. The system is designed specifically for you to leave the gas switched on at all times.


If gas has been _*MANUALLY*_ selected, then I'm with MikeCo...



MikeCo said:


> Are you leaving the gas turned on when travelling, if you are then it will keep to the gas.


If the gas system has SecuMotion fitted than it is supposedly safe to drive with gas heating on and, no doubt, the fridge. But I would then be worried about making a fuel stop.

Thus far, we have been lucky in that the AUTO ENERGY SELECTION, when set to AUTO, has worked properly for us.


----------



## motorhomer2

UncleNorm said:


> As far as I can tell, the Automatic Energy Selection is just that:
> 
> When the fridge is set to _*AUTO*_, it will seek out the energy source in the order... _*MAINS*_, if no mains then _*GAS*_, if it knows the engine is running then *12v*.
> 
> During a fuel stop, when the engine stops, the fridge would seek an alternative to the 12v. There is no MAINS, so it will seek out the GAS but the handbook declares a delay of 15 minutes before Sparky starts to work. If the delay might be greater than 15 minutes, it would be wise to switch the fridge off!! But I would still leave the gas cylinder turned ON.
> 
> So I'm with Time-Traveller who said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're right there. The system is designed specifically for you to leave the gas switched on at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> If gas has been _*MANUALLY*_ selected, then I'm with MikeCo...
> 
> 
> 
> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you leaving the gas turned on when travelling, if you are then it will keep to the gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the gas system has SecuMotion fitted than it is supposedly safe to drive with gas heating on and, no doubt, the fridge. But I would then be worried about making a fuel stop.
> 
> Thus far, we have been lucky in that the AUTO ENERGY SELECTION, when set to AUTO, has worked properly for us.
Click to expand...

Hi

An interesting thread. We always try to remember to flick the gas switch off but sometimes we forget & had noticed that on stopping the fridge did not automatically switch over. Thanks Uncle Norm for your clarification. It works fine otherwise & the other night thankfully it switched automatically over to gas when the electric was lost over night. We would have had an awful mess if it hadnt as we had got it loaded ready for the rally tomorrow.

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Sprightly,I don't know if you have solved the problem with your fridge yet?
We live in West Yorkshire and the Dometic Engineer calls out to your home to fix any faulty appliances.
We have had to have three calls outs in the first year of owning our new Autocruise and the chap from Dometic in our area is very good,your dealer should have your local service engineers contact number.
Good luck and enjoy your new Motorhome.
Val


----------



## SwiftGroup

Spritely said:


> We have just taken delivery of our 2008 startrail and have noticed a fault with the auto select mode with the fridge. It works fine when being operated manually on all three settings, however if we have it on the autoselect mode, it will run on 240 when plugged into mains, switching to gas when we unplug the 240 supply, then when we start the engine it does not switch over to 12v but remains on gas. We have tried it having the fridge switched off then starting the engine and selecting the auto mode but it immediately selects and ignights the gas mode which is obviously wrong, it would seem that there is something that is not wired correctly between the 12v and engine possibly, however we have no wiring diagram supplied and cannot check it, no fuses have blown in the main fuse panel, has anyone with electrical experience any ideas - any help would be appreciated - thanks :?:


Sprightly

If you still need help will you please call us on 01482 875740

Regards
Kath


----------



## spongy

*dometic a.e.s.fridge*

I have a 2008 dometic auto select fridge. mine switches automatically to 12v when driving with gas turned on. must be a fault on the selector.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi spongy

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, this thread is over 3 months old, and we presume the original poster has had it fixed by now.

Welcome anyway, and thanks for trying to help  

Gerald


----------



## time-traveller

*Re: dometic a.e.s.fridge*



spongy said:


> I have a 2008 dometic auto select fridge. mine switches automatically to 12v when driving with gas turned on. must be a fault on the selector.


No, it's not faulty - it's supposed to do that.
And twenty minutes or so after you've stopped the engine it will automatically switch back to gas - unless you've got a MHU in the meantime.


----------

